# Camel Back Pack



## 1Flashback (Dec 29, 2011)

Any suggestions for a Camel back pack for mountain biking? Let's say around $75.00. Basically looking to carry water, snacks and phone.


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

There are tons price point has a sale on the capo i think for 60 bucks, check amazon. I have the charge 450 and the capo, and a Dakine shuttle. it just depends on what you want to carry and you have roome to expand for when you start adding pads and FF.


----------



## HalFliP (Mar 15, 2009)

*It's just a color......*



trdspectacoma said:


> There are tons price point has a sale on the capo i think for 60 bucks, check amazon. I have the charge 450 and the capo, and a Dakine shuttle. it just depends on what you want to carry and you have roome to expand for when you start adding pads and FF.


Jenson has the '10 Capo for $40.

Camelbak The Capo Pack '10 > Accessories > Hydration > Hydration Packs | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

....or...

Go with the Don for $50.....it's bigger and you will get free shipping.

Camelbak The Don Pack '10 > Accessories > Hydration > Hydration Packs | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## memi (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm very happy with camelbak MULE.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Get one with a waist strap if you don't want the thing bouncing around on your back.


----------



## memi (Nov 14, 2011)

CCMTB is right. MULE has one.


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

memi said:


> I'm very happy with camelbak MULE.


+1 love my mule


----------



## codyh12345 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yep yep... The camelbak mule is great


----------



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

i have a camelback and its great for when i need to pack a ton of crap with me (im the trip mule i get everything people dont have room for), but when im out myself i have a platypus origin 5. The platypus is by far the more comfortable and it has the same 3 liter capacity, i highly recommend trying one out.


----------



## fyberoptik (Nov 27, 2010)

I prefer my Osprey Manta to my CamelBak Mule because the mesh suspension back noticeably reduces sweat. They're out of your budget, but I'd try to look for similar designs. I was also looking at Deuter Race series when making my purchase which are close to your budget. They weren't as comfortable on me so I went with the Osprey. The CamelBak packs with the N.V. back panels are supposedly nice.


----------



## Jfdawson (Feb 15, 2012)

a few weeks ago, I picked up a Camelbak Mule NV from Amazon for $74. It's a 2011 model in "sulphur/Graphite" color.

There's a 2011 Mule NV - Black color on there right now for $89. Might be a little more than you want to spend, but he has the NV panels, 100oz tank, and holds quit a bit of extra crap if you need to pack, etc..


----------



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)

i got a camelbak lobo over the summer, holds 3L of water, waist and sternum strap i got it at campmor for 59.99 on sale, my only complaint is that i cant carry too much with me in it, phone, some cliif/nature valley bars, tools, small firstaid kit, and then its about full, id like to get a mule over the summer tho so i could carry a set of sneakers and platform pedals and knee gaurds with me as well

id go with one of these four for your price range :

camelbak lobo:
Camelbak Lobo Hydration Pack '12 > Accessories > Hydration > Hydration Packs | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

camelbak octane:
Camelbak Octane LR > Accessories > Hydration > Hydration Packs | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

camelbak hoss:
Camelbak Hoss Pack > Accessories > Hydration > Hydration Packs | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

camelbak mule:
Camelbak M.U.L.E. Hydration Pack '12 > Accessories > Hydration > Hydration Packs | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

im gonna get either the mule or the hoss for myself sometime this spring/summer for my longer rides


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

I like the L.O.B.O. It's big enough to carry a multi-tool, phone, snacks, tube (the essentials) and plenty of water for a longish ride, but it's still small enough that it doesn't hold me back. The bigger packs like the M.U.L.E. I find to be overkill for a general purpose pack.


----------



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)

lightjunction said:


> I like the L.O.B.O. It's big enough to carry a multi-tool, phone, snacks, tube (the essentials) and plenty of water for a longish ride, but it's still small enough that it doesn't hold me back. The bigger packs like the M.U.L.E. I find to be overkill for a general purpose pack.


yeah, i like that it doesnt really move around on your back at all, when i get home ill post a pic of all the crap i have stuffed in it, prob weighs somewhere between 5-10lbs with all the crap in it with a full load of water, im only gonna get a mule for my longer rides, or maybe just get a good backpack with a space for the hydration pack in it so i can use that for school and just swap the one reservoir from the lobo to the other pack for rides


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

henry9419 said:


> yeah, i like that it doesnt really move around on your back at all, when i get home ill post a pic of all the crap i have stuffed in it, prob weighs somewhere between 5-10lbs with all the crap in it with a full load of water, im only gonna get a mule for my longer rides, or maybe just get a good backpack with a space for the hydration pack in it so i can use that for school and just swap the one reservoir from the lobo to the other pack for rides


Good call. I've got both the LOBO and the MULE, and I find I only need the MULE for rides where I want to carry a change of clothes or tools for trail work.


----------



## downhillur (Sep 2, 2009)

MULE all the way! Mine has been through hundreds of rides, rain, sunshine, crashes, cold fluids, warm fluids and it keeps going strong.


----------



## VideoTim (Mar 15, 2012)

Another vote for the lobo. Love it


----------



## Ronnie805 (Aug 6, 2010)

Paid top price for the capo when it first came out, great bag! Love the new colors, I have the black one.


----------



## bikerjoe53 (Jul 21, 2009)

Camelbak Octane XCT Hydration Pack


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a MULE and a HAWG. I like the HAWG better, but I'm a big ol clyde, so it looks more right on my back. Holds a ton of stuff too.


----------



## 1Flashback (Dec 29, 2011)

*Thanks!!!*

Thank you everyone for your input. After reading all the responses I narrowed it down to the Camelbak Lobo and the Camelbak 450. After a search with availability & best price, the winner was the 450 at $74.00. Thanks to all.


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

osprey raptor 10 or viper 10


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

1Flashback said:


> Thank you everyone for your input. After reading all the responses I narrowed it down to the Camelbak Lobo and the Camelbak 450. After a search with availability & best price, the winner was the 450 at $74.00. Thanks to all.


Good Choice I love my 450 super light.


----------



## BertoManfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Mule is awesomemyou can fit a xl hoodie in expand pocket 3l of water a first aid kit a bottle of bug spray flashlight compass and a small knife,


----------



## DRILLINDK (Mar 12, 2012)

I've used the Lobo for years, but it's more for shorter rides. I recently picked up the MULE NV for longer rides to store more food, shell clothing, etc.

I'm very happy with both!


----------



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)

yeah i find the lobo is better suited for shorter rides, tonight ill post pics of what i have crammed inside it though, hopefully soon ill be ordering a new set of lights and a mule


----------



## Tfrost (Aug 31, 2007)

ltk1144 said:


> osprey raptor 10 or viper 10


I've been using the Lobo for the last 2 years. I recently switched to the Raptor 10 and like the design and features much better.


----------



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)

Thats what i have crammed in my lobo, minus my gloves, and im gonna find a way to lash my knee/shin guards on as well


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Vaude, Deuter, Gregory, Osprey all have mesh or open air back panels. If you live where it's hot in summer it will keep you cooler, your back won't get as sweatty and you'll use slightly less water. Only Camelbak product I use is their bite valves. Platypus bladders rock.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

henry9419 said:


> Thats what i have crammed in my lobo, minus my gloves, and im gonna find a way to lash my knee/shin guards on as well


DUDE!! That's a lot of big, heavy tools to be lugging around on a bike. I'm a tool freak and I'm all for being prepared, but with some careful looking around, you can find smaller, lighter stuff. I have a pair of Snap On pliers that are 1/3 the size of the ones you have there and a wire cutter that's a fraction of the one you have. I'll also bet you could find some lighter wrenches or if it were me, I'd probably drill those a little to lighten em up. 
I carry an old Cool Tool for the adjustable wrench feature and a Topeak Ratchet Rocket. You could probably knock 4 pounds out of that kit.


----------



## xiaolin808 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm loving the Mule pack, it carries everything i need, and water stays cold for a really long time.


----------



## jonesy0924 (Oct 10, 2011)

i love my mule


----------



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)

NYrr496 said:


> DUDE!! That's a lot of big, heavy tools to be lugging around on a bike. I'm a tool freak and I'm all for being prepared, but with some careful looking around, you can find smaller, lighter stuff. I have a pair of Snap On pliers that are 1/3 the size of the ones you have there and a wire cutter that's a fraction of the one you have. I'll also bet you could find some lighter wrenches or if it were me, I'd probably drill those a little to lighten em up.
> I carry an old Cool Tool for the adjustable wrench feature and a Topeak Ratchet Rocket. You could probably knock 4 pounds out of that kit.


yeah i just kinda picked up what i had around for the time, im gonna start to replace the tools with lighter ones eventually, i have the multitool, but u hate using it, so i should really not even take it, and prob should most tools insto a saddlebag instead of carryting them on my back, im gonna try to find a spring scale to weigh it on one day, or maybe our regular scale will work...


----------

